# Just got a juicer and looking for recipes



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

I went out and got a juicer today.  I have been wanting one for some time.  Thinking I can add more calories to my daily diet since I always have a drink in hand water, tea for the most.  Problem is I don't know any good recipes yet.  I found a site for some for muscle growth and will share the like.  But if any of y'all know any please hook a brother up

http://www.muscleweightgaining.com/recipes/recipes-for-juicing/


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 1, 2015)

I try and juice a ton of vegetables at least once a week...tastes like doo doo sometimes but makes me feel great/skin look good...the fun for me is in trial and error, I never do the same thing twice...lemons, limes and kombucha tea I find help cut the taste...I like to juice things like beets, carrots, celery, cilantro, parsley, sweet potato, garlic, cucumber, tomato...with some tobacco you can make a custom v8 juice

Fruits I mostly do whatever's cheap in a bag...grapefruit, oranges and apples

I switch back and forth between my juicer and ninja bullet...love both


----------



## WayneBridge (Aug 12, 2015)

Juicer is the one of the best thing to make children stay in good health as kids don't eat most of the vegetables in fact it is good to all age of people its a good thing thank to the one who has invented it.


----------



## Shawn Kemp (Dec 4, 2015)

Strong flavored fruits like apples, bananas, berries, and pineapple mixed with weak flavored raw greens like spinach. You'll only taste the fruits while getting tons of greens. I'll use celery occasionally if I have some in the fridge to get rid of, but am careful not to use too much as it can be overpowering. 

I've never heard of anyone having health problems from eating/drinking too much fresh fruit. Remember that the fiber content is maintained with this method, so it's not the same as buying processed fruit juice from the grocery store.


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

I think you can find in internet a lot of information how to make juice
I advice you to mix some vegetables, or to mix some fruits, maybe you have your own preferences


----------



## Rachel (Jun 3, 2016)

i also have juicer but later i nearly didn't it use them....cuaz im lazy


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 20, 2016)

Google "reboot with joe"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 21, 2016)

My lady bought me a Vita-mix, god love her.  THis thing is insane...OK all the vegtable and fruit combo's are cool.  But what I love to do is blend MEAT.????    For example I will cook chicken breast ( sliced up) with large chucks of sweet onion in a cast iron skillet covered until done.,  throw that mix into the Vita mix with some pickles and juice, maybe some coconut oil and blend away.  bascially  I make stage 1 baby food,  pack it in my travel bag and off I go.  

You get the idea, ground sirloin, fish....get creative.. meat smoothies.  IF your like me I get tired of chewing protien all the time.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 15, 2016)

chaotichealth said:


> I went out and got a juicer today.  I have been wanting one for some time.  Thinking I can add more calories to my daily diet since I always have a drink in hand water, tea for the most.  Problem is I don't know any good recipes yet.  I found a site for some for muscle growth and will share the like.  But if any of y'all know any please hook a brother up
> 
> http://www.muscleweightgaining.com/recipes/recipes-for-juicing/


Reboot with Joe recipes online are my go to...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

